# Rub Rail Choices



## ceejkay (May 7, 2016)

Barbour plastics is pretty good. I just did an all white with white insert. Got it from
Hamilton marine. Iirc it was 2$ a foot for the rail and less than 50 cents a foot for the insert.


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

https://www.boatbuildercentral.com/proddetail.php?prod=TM_Rubrail_Radial


@rmccree Reid/ Jeff will take good care of you!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Travis Smith said:


> https://www.boatbuildercentral.com/proddetail.php?prod=TM_Rubrail_Radial
> 
> 
> @rmccree Reid/ Jeff will take good care of you!


2nd this. I liked the Tessile marine rub rail.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Pretty hard to beat Taco for all you rub tail needs...


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I’m pretty sure that the Tessilmare that Travis linked is what Marc put on his build. Looked really good and there are some install videos showing a “wrestle free” install


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

It is super easy to work with and very affordable


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I like the TM because there is are no exposed fasteners to damage things, and no base to insert joint to collect dirt, debris, mildew, wax, etc... the only thing I didn’t care for were the supplied end caps. I think they could have done better there. And their stainless end caps are retarded expensive. I will be using again and fabbing my own endcaps out of carbon fiber most likely.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here's Taco's website.... tacomarine.com Most of the stuff you see in marine hardware stores comes from them.... rubrails, hatch gaskets, you name it...


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Travis Smith said:


> It is super easy to work with and very affordable


Takes a little heat well also for rounding corners


----------



## 17376 (May 5, 2017)

When I do rub rail I lay it out in the sun for several hours


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

https://www.integritymarinecorp.com/


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> Pretty hard to beat Taco for all you rub tail needs...


Don't you mean Mons Venus or the Cheetah Club for that?


----------



## Sethsawyer (Apr 5, 2019)

I used boat builder centrals
Tessilmare r30 kit. Easy instal, track design helps keep the rubrail straight.


----------

